# Part time work and social welfare



## kitzer (25 May 2009)

Hi 
I have been working with my employer for the last 5 years. I started work fulltime, About two years ago due to circumstances with childminders I was unable to work full time. My employer very kindly let me work in the office from 8.30 am till 2pm and work from home the rest of the day. Times have changed however and my employer now wants me to work back in the office full time. I have told him that during school term time I would be able to work full time but on the summer holidays I have nobody to mind my child (9 Years Old) fulltime. He is thinking of making me work part time with serverly reduced wages. Just wondering if I firstly can claim the social welfare even though I would be working 5 days a week from 8.30 till 2pm. ? And secondly have I any rights over this issue?
Thankyou in advance for taking the time to read my post...
Kitzer


----------



## TillyD (25 May 2009)

Once you're working 5 days a week you can't claim Jobseekers benefit. I work 3.5 hours 5 days a week and I am unable to claim JB. If your boss has fulltime work for you and you are refusing it because of childcare, well there's nothing much you can do as far as I am aware.


----------

